# Hamham exercise ?!



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya guys,
I was wondering, what do you guys to to exercise the hams (hamsters)?
I mean, obvis theres the ball and the wheel, but is there anything im missing that I need to ham proof my room for when I finaly get my ham ( I have to save and pay for it myself inc cages) UGH!!! 
Thanks 

xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I let mine run around on my bed msot of the time, so long as I keep an eye on him he's fine 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine runs along my bed too... Or the sofa...


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

2 i let on the bed , te other one is to fast so just has a wheel


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> 2 i let on the bed , te other one is to fast so just has a wheel


Good point... I let a few of my syrians but not the dwarfs as they would be too quick


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

The bath is a good place for a hamster to run around in 

I can't have Sausage on my bed... he runs towards the end and threatens to jump off it


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Good point... I let a few of my syrians but not the dwarfs as they would be too quick


my russian are ok but i wouldnt even chance the robo lol plus i cant even hold him


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW! 
Super duper quick replies.... LOVE IT!!

I was thinking about getting a little ham proof fence/gate thing, to put up in my room (obvis closing doors etc) to let zee hammy run around, to get a break from the ball. 
Good idea???

thankies 

xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Flissy said:


> The bath is a good place for a hamster to run around in
> 
> I can't have Sausage on my bed... he runs towards the end and threatens to jump off it


I have a kamikaze hammy, the first thing he does is jump off the edge of the bed 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

you could also use a empty storage box , the ones i bought for my bin cage wont work as a cage so one is now a playground


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Playpens are ok so long as they can't climb out of them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> you could also use a empty storage box , the ones i bought for my bin cage wont work as a cage so one is now a playground


Lol good ideas 
xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> you could also use a empty storage box , the ones i bought for my bin cage wont work as a cage so one is now a playground


Ooh why didn't it work as a cage? I'm getting my dad/brother to make me a bin cage tomorrow


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

wasnt deep enough really , plus my oh didnt didnt want them stacked he felt sorry for them lol

going to have to find a boocase deep enough to put them on


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

so tell me what is a bin cage and how do u make them ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> wasnt deep enough really , plus my oh didnt didnt want them stacked he felt sorry for them lol
> 
> going to have to find a boocase deep enough to put them on


Oh ok lol 

Sausage is having a bin cage attached to his other cages so he has a big area to run around in / for me to buy him more toys to go in


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> so tell me what is a bin cage and how do u make them ?


It's just a cage made out of a plastic box like this one:










You just need to make holes in it and add some cage wire and possibly some platforms 

Btw I don't know who's cage this is, it was on the hamster central forums  So sorry if it belongs to someone here!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> so tell me what is a bin cage and how do u make them ?


A bin cage is a cage made out of plastic storage boxes but with mesh inserted so they have air vents...

I have two for my dwarfs but i dont use a lid as they are really deep and they cant climb out..

This is the box i use
















I hang the bottle on the side


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Kay,
Thanks 
Im assuming that you cut the top and sides open and mesh it up? and bolts, where can i get them from?

thanks so much for the help



well I gots 7 weeks to make it hmpphhh


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Kay,
> Thanks
> Im assuming that you cut the top and sides open and mesh it up? and bolts, where can i get them from?
> 
> ...


Are you using one as a cage? You can get the mesh and stuff from Wilkinsons or probably somewhere like B&Q but I don't know.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Nah not as a cage, but probs as a play pen for when im cleaning out its (i dunno what it is yet) cage out.

im probs gunna get this cage

Rydon Chateau Hamster Cage - White | Small Animal Cages/Carriers | CH10971

and before anyone says its too small i have measured and i went round my friends house and saw her fully grown syrian ham in it, tis fine.

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Nah not as a cage, but probs as a play pen for when im cleaning out its (i dunno what it is yet) cage out.
> 
> im probs gunna get this cage
> 
> ...


Sorry... I may pee you off but i think its too small...
I reeeaaallllyyy dont like it... I certainly wouldnt use it


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> Nah not as a cage, but probs as a play pen for when im cleaning out its (i dunno what it is yet) cage out.
> 
> im probs gunna get this cage
> 
> ...


Ooh thats the cage my friend was going to get... it really is too small for a syrian even if your friend has one in it!! You can keep one in it but it will be very cramped. If you were a hamster wouldn't you want space to run around...?

And if you are just using the box as a play pen then you don't need to do anything to it just use the box with the lid off, as long as its a deep enough box so that it can't climb out!


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Sorry... I may pee you off but i thing its too small...
> I reeeaaallllyyy dont like it... I certainly wouldnt use it


hmm dw everyone is entitled to their own opinion...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you had a look on ebay? There are some good secondhand cages on there if you don't have that much money to spend on it 

My friend really wanted that cage but she was persuaded not to by everyone on the forums because its a bit cruel to keep a hamster in something that small


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Ooh thats the cage my friend was going to get... it really is too small for a syrian even if your friend has one in it!! You can keep one in it but it will be very cramped. If you were a hamster wouldn't you want space to run around...?
> 
> And if you are just using the box as a play pen then you don't need to do anything to it just use the box with the lid off, as long as its a deep enough box so that it can't climb out!


ok



i think i may just buy an little pen thing for ferrets, that way it wouldnt be too low for an escape


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

By the way... one quite major reason why you shouldn't keep a syrian hamster in that cage is that you can't fit an 8 inch wheel in it which it will need when it is fully grown


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

Flissy said:


> By the way... one quite major reason why you shouldn't keep a syrian hamster in that cage is that you can't fit an 8 inch wheel in it which it will need when it is fully grown


ah ok, what cage do you have then


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracieee! said:


> ah ok, what cage do you have then


This one:










But as its a bit on the small side I have added another cage to it: (sorry its sideways lol)










And soon I'm adding a bin cage to it, so I'm not really a very good example lol cos my cage is random!! But I would recommend searching ebay for a savic cambridge like this one:

Luxury three-tier hamster home on eBay (end time 18-Aug-09 12:13:40 BST)

as i think its one of the best hamster cages


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an imac fantasy (pic taken before it was set up)








A savic cambridge








A freddy 2 rat cage
Savic
A savic hamster heaven 
Savic
Two bin cages too


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have an imac fantasy (pic taken before it was set up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolll making me look bad


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

haha flissy... Yours is just as spoilt as mine


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha flissy... Yours is just as spoilt as mine


Haha he will be when he has his bin cage attached as well 

And if his toy from bits for pets ever arrives... lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

They are usually good with delivery


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> They are usually good with delivery


It has been over a week now... but my order didn't go through properly so I had to phone them up to confirm it! So I'm not sure if it has been sent or not lol 

Hopefully it might come tomorrow


----------

